# Waste pipe query



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Does the waste pipe from the waste tank need to be the convulated type? Or does a normal piece of rubber pipe do exactly the same job?

:?


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

I would think that using the convulated plastic pipe would be more flexible, being able to go around tighter bends. If I had some ordinary tubing, plastic or rubber that was suitable I would use it myself if I had that problem.


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Pilchards said:


> I would think that using the convulated plastic pipe would be more flexible, being able to go around tighter bends. If I had some ordinary tubing, plastic or rubber that was suitable I would use it myself if I had that problem.


Ah good point, i didnt think of that.

The prob I have is where the pipe meets the tap it has a jubilee clip on but they seem to sever the pipe after a while. I was thinking of replacing the pipe with ordinary tube.


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep I can see your point, as I can see it the rubber tube would be easier and less likely to go brittle in the long run also I would think that you wouldn't have to tighten the jubilee clip up so much as rubber makes a good seal anyway. Have you got the tubing already or are you intending to buy some?


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Pilchards said:


> Yep I can see your point, as I can see it the rubber tube would be easier and less likely to go brittle in the long run also I would think that you wouldn't have to tighten the jubilee clip up so much as rubber makes a good seal anyway. Have you got the tubing already or are you intending to buy some?


Intending to buy some. Its 19mm diameter


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats it then - go for the rubber hose - nobody else has cotested it. If you want to buy it online try Hyphose on south coast (next to where I work!) they have good selection and not bad price. Good luck.
Dave


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Pilchards said:


> Thats it then - go for the rubber hose - nobody else has cotested it. If you want to buy it online try Hyphose on south coast (next to where I work!) they have good selection and not bad price. Good luck.
> Dave


Cheers Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I would use smooth bore pipe either Rubber or PVC.
I prefer PVC with fittings an accurate fit or slightly larger than the bore you then heat the PVC to slightly soften it then it can be eased over the fitting and finished with a suitable hose clip or Jubilee.
I did replace most of the drains in my last van with solid Poly pipe and fittings, worked well whilst we had the van.

Convoluted will enable smaller rad's but debris will probably collect in the grooves.

Steve


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I use a standard bit of garden hose adapted with a tapered tap adaptor to the grey waste outlet on my Rapido. I've been pondering buying a larger diamter waste hose from mycamping shop ( £2/metre) but I'm put off by the stowage requirements for -say- 10 metres of this hose. My existing 'garden' hose rolls up neatly into my gas locker.

No problems with emptying my waste tank to date.

Harry


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Im wondering if a piece of washing machine hose would fit?


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi again, That should do the job as they are intended for hot water. If you buy a new one thats fine but if you intend to use old one off a washing machine I would clean it out with some milton, also think about if you use the tap water in van as drinking water - it will have just come through that pipe!!.


----------

